# Wich One is "show material"?



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

PLZ VOTE!  Thanks! Which one is "show material"?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking at conformation as kids is good, but looking at the parents of kids this young would be better in making a choice as to which would be a better show prospect. Looking at these photos I really couldn't tell you which has more potential. If there were a few more photos of them...it would help. :thumb:


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

I'll post more pics next week ( i dont't have them yet!  )

In a minute I'll have the parent's pics!


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Calisto's parents still working on Comet's parents pedigre/pics


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Also what are their colors (Comet's and Calisto's)? Thanks! :?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hard to tell if one has better show potential than the other. Take them both and see what a judge says. Post more photos to help us tell. 

Calsito looks white with minimal black and blue eyes. Comet looks to be buckskin with white. :shrug: I am still learning what they call all the Nigerian colors.


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will say - with what you posted here, I went with the first doeling - she looks longer bodied and longer legged than the second. She also looks to have a little bit better leg set - although the second one looks to be smoother across the back.

At this age and not having more pics (rump width, rear leg angulation, udder pics of sire's dam, and so on) it really is a crap shoot.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucie, Are these girls or wethers? Not that it matters for conformation just wondering.


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

They are whethers!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I still say the first one ;-)


----------

